# Transworld Haunt Show 2010 St. Louis



## KINGS CRYPT

:jol:Just wanted to give a holler to everyone about the 2010 haunt show in St. Louis. This year they have changed the policy and the age limit is now 16 , so now some of the younger haunters on here,like myself, have a chance to go. I guess that can be good and bad depending on how you look at it.They are charging an admission this year which is $40 if you pre-register and I'm pretty sure that's for the whole show, not for each day. You can check out the site here:http://www.haashow.com/index.php/seminar-registration/:zombie:


----------



## Revenant

They're charging _40 bucks_ to get in? Jeebus. The TransWorld committee seems absolutely determined to kill this show.


----------



## DeathTouch

Those bastards! LOL Somebody killed Kenny! Wait, sorry off track. LOL

I didn't go last year but I plan to go this year. I went to Vegas and in Chicago. Awesome time. Might as well goto St. Loui too. I need to goto a nice steak house when I am done though. LOL


----------



## Kaoru

It be cool if terror and I could make this. Considering my brother lives in MO, maybe we could stay at his place and kill 2 birds with one stone. What do you think Terror?


----------



## DarkShadows

dammm 40 bucks?? I dont have a problem payin but damn guess they aint makin enough off the vendors. well be there again reppin'!


----------



## Terrormaster

$40 ain't too bad. I've paid more for a single day at sci-fi conventions. 

K, that sounds like an awesome idea... I know he's been wanting us to visit anyhow.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

If you really think about it 40 bucks for the whole show isn't too bad compared to other shows. You get a free seminar....which you usually pay for,daily floor entrance, and a free admission to their opening party which usually costs a bit to get in. I went to Hauntcon and it was about 35 bucks per day, give or take...don't remember exactly.


----------



## DarkLore

Geez. The don't appear to want the haunt enthusiasts....only the pro haunts. You want me to spend a day or two out of my schedule, $200 for gas, money on a hotel, and then clip me for another $40....so you can sell me something?

Nnnnnn...no thanks.


----------



## Revenant

I'll probably get into the opening party for free anyway, since it's probably going to be hosted by Creative Visions again... I used to work for them; Mark'll let me in.

I guess I can't bitch personally, being as I can commute there and don't have to worry about lodging etc. But with all the discontent there's been over the last coupla years with TW, it just seems to me a bad PR move to suddenly come up with a fee like that. A lot of haunters were already fed up with TW going into this year; they better come up with some magic to win friends or they're going to drive more people away. They already lost most of their Costume/Party show crowd to Dallas.


----------



## mickkell

OK,being new to this home haunt thing and was excited about going to a convention I was wondering if you have to be a commercial guy to get into these things????


----------



## Erebus

My neighbor and I are both home haunters and we went last year. They wanted something to show that your are a buisness and he used something from his work to get us in. It does suck that you have to pay $40, but the show in Austing is like $80 or $90 so atleast it isn't that much. And the way I look at it, I spend more going to six flags for a day and this is for 3 days, and to me, much more fun. I'll be there.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

I just looked at everything you have to have to register and dang!! What if the haunt is a fundraiser and there is no pay stubbs because its all volunteer, and what if you have a haunted yard or garage , does that mean you cant sign up for it ?? Im sending them an email.


----------



## Erebus

We registered and it never asked for us to pay. We called and they said if you register before March 1st, you don't have to pay anything. After 1st, its $40, or if you pay when you get there, its $60.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Did you have to show an invoice from a business or something again this year? I need some one who has the hook up, or I will just create a business name and run with it , I need to do that anyway soon as I find out the best way to do all that .. hope yall have fun... I'm not gonna give up on going yet ....


----------



## Sister Sinister

In my state you have to have a business ID number that is issued by your state corporation agency. If you're nonprofit, same thing--the state gives it to you when you file your paperwork. You'll also be linked into their computer system and be billed accordingly (our NPO is just $10 a year, since we don't make $25K). But we are also a legal IRS registered NPO, too, so we're very legit even if we aren't a true Halloween business (we do a free neighborhood haunt at my home and have never collected any fees, though we've tried for food donations). TW doesn't care about that stuff.
That's the one (business claim) I used before to get into TW. I now get a flyer every year inviting me to attend. 
If you are a "sole proprietor" business you use your own SS # (so you can pay taxes on your income) and that is your business ID #. TW also would accept an invoice with your letterhead on it, your catalogue of products, etc. They keep changing this every year and nothing seems to really stick in the end.
You can also get home-haunter friendly businesses like Minion's Web (Gory Cory) who'll send you an invite. 
Sis


----------



## scubadog

Now the web site says it is $20 if you register after March 5th? I think but before that it's free. I just registered for our group.


----------



## DeathTouch

I signed up. Trying to talk the girlfriend into going.


----------



## DeathTouch

Girlfriend said she is going. Any Vendors out there can send me an invite in case they won't take my flier any more. Or any passes would be good too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

they are killing the show just as they did with the costume show.
they probably won't be doing the costume show after this year, they only had about 60 vendors as of about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Are you going this year Jeff?


----------



## DeathTouch

You must be right Jeff. I just got a call from them. Asking me if I wanted to go to the one is Chicago. Tried to tell me it was the same as St. Louis. Told them no it wasn't. Was planning on going to St. Louis. Just got my hotel.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If anyone wants to go to this show, send me a PM or email with names and address.
I will submit these on Friday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ms. Wicked said:


> Are you going this year Jeff?


 I might, if I'm able to get my product line completed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, I'll submit another batch on Monday.
If you want to go to this show a PM or email with your info will do.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank Jeff. That is soo cool! Wasn't sure if they were going to except my flier this time and was worried. Now I am not.

Now I just need to know what to do around the area to make it up to my girlfriend. She is so nice of her to go with me. I owe her big time.


----------



## snowskiman

*Darkness Tour - Don't waste your money.*

I went on the Darkness haunted house tour last year. They advertised it as a limited number of tickets event. Turned out it was limited to however many people that could pay for tickets. Don't be fooled into thinking you are going to get a real tour and be able to take pictures and ask about their prop setups. There were so many people there, that they didn't have time to answer questions. I bet the place was busier than a peak night in October.

Another word of advice, don't do any seminars involving Larry Kirchner. All this guy can do is talk about how you should become part of his haunt association, subscribe to his magazine and list your haunt on his website. I spent money to listen to an infomercial for all of this guy's properties.

From what I understand, the convention is going back to Chicago next year. I think I will just skip this year in St Louis.


----------



## DeathTouch

They keep saying they are going back to Chicago and then they go to another City. Next I will have to drive to NY. They need to goto Chicago. Why, because it would be closer for me. LOL


----------



## furby

*Haunt show St Louis*

Transworld has changed the policy on charging.
They no longer are charging the $40 to attend....and if you already paid, 
they will credit your towards one of the seminars.

guess they are starting to listen to us!


----------



## DeathTouch

For the people that are going, are you guys meeting up some where? Are yoou wearing a red band over their heads to show that they are members so others know who you are?


----------



## The-Haunter

So what's the difference between the Chicago and st Louis shows other than location? I can make Chicago but St Louis is a wee bit too far.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No haunt vendors will be in Chicago.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wanted to mention that we are trying to get people from the forums to wear orange or black arm bands to show that you are a member. Just wanted to see if anyone was interested in doing this for the forum.


----------



## bourno

Looks as I will be sneaking down to St. Louis for the show.

Woohoo, a TransWorld virgin. LOL

Hope to bump into most of you at the show. Will be driving down Friday, there all day on Saturday and coming back on Sunday. I think we should all wear paper masks of Zombie-F, might be easier to spot


----------



## Thrills4U

*Transworld Haunt Show 2010 St Louis*

Bourno , in case you haven't heard , Mr Bills Thrills will be open that weekend . Be good to see you guys again . Everyone from Ironstock for that matter .


----------



## bourno

*if attending TransWorld - - Mr Bills Thrill*

I saw on the halloween-l list that Mr. Bill will be having his haunt open that weekend as well for the Transworld crowd.

He is located in the Troy, MO area (about an hour and a little from the convention)

See detailed information at http://www.mrbillsthrills.com/

I have personally met Mr. Bill several times at various events and is a great guy, but have yet been able to see his haunt in person due to being away too far for me to easily drive to. His haunt is a haunted barn and trail for the cost of one ticket for $13   and heard it is very good charity haunt.


----------



## Gory Corey

The-Haunter said:


> So what's the difference between the Chicago and st Louis shows other than location? I can make Chicago but St Louis is a wee bit too far.


Chicago is the retail show, focus is on the party stores, mom n pop shops, and big box retailers, those buying merchandise in quantity. Costumes, party goods, and retail merchandise are commonly found here.
Visit MinionsWeb at booth 1430 here.

St Louis is the Haunt show, for haunters, haunted houses, dark rides, amusement parks and other venues that buy in limited quantities.
Just about anything you could seek for any level of haunt will be found here.
Visit MinionsWeb at booth 615 here.

We are introducing quite a few new products at both shows.

If you need invites to either show, please feel free to use our form at this link to have one generated for you.


----------



## Gory Corey

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No haunt vendors will be in Chicago.


Almost correct.

We will be there, with our retail display not the haunt display.
Come check out our new products for 2010.


----------



## DeathTouch

I will be there Gory Corey. Thank you for the invite. I will have to come by your booth and say hi.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please keep this thread to the discussion of the Transworld event and not fill it up with vendor links and promotions. Thanks!


----------



## Thrills4U

Did anyone that was already registered for Transworld on Wed 2/17 recieve the email announcing *ScreamBreak 2010 @ Mr Bills *from Transworld .


----------



## DeathTouch

I did. But now you have awoken and angered the she-mod Hauntiholik from her slumber. She is now going to kill you for bringing up that subject. Unless you are talking about the Mr. Bill tv show. Then it is ok and she won’t kill you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thrills4U said:


> Did anyone that was already registered for Transworld on Wed 2/17 recieve the email announcing *ScreamBreak 2010 @ Mr Bills *from Transworld .


I'm sure if they've read this thread they've seen the posts that have been made regarding your haunt being open during Transworld.


----------



## Thrills4U

Apologies my dear Hauntiholik , I was just attempting to see if I got what I Paid for with my TWE eMail . Sorry to disturb your slumber . If you make it here for our event , look me up & I'll personally make amends .


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe I should of smiled when I said Kill. LOL


----------



## bourno

woot !!! Got my badges in the mail today.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Just got my badge the other day as well! I registered for seminars today.
I'M SO PUMPED! This is my first year going to anything like this, although I've wanted to foreeeever!


----------



## haunterx

*Transworld*

This will be our 4th year going. If you haven't been before, you are in for a treat. Tons and tons of stuff to look at. St. Louis was nice last year but the downtown is kind of dead. Lots of vacant buildings. You can walk to the Arch or ball park from the tradeshow, that was nice. Closest fast food was a Hardees about 6 blocks away. Hope to meet some of you up there.


----------



## The Doctor

I second Vinny "haunter -x" I always enjoy the show and if anyone want to meet up for a beverage, adult or otherwise I would love to meet yall. Big crew from Arx Mortis will be there to enjoy the show, get inspired, buy product and have a good time. Really hope to meet some of you in person.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Finally got my badges! Can't wait till the 27th!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

Does anyone know if you are allowed to switch seminars at the show?


----------



## DeathTouch

I am so getting excited. I got my badges. I got my train tickets, which goes from Joliet, Il to downtown St. Louis.(Glad I don't have to drive) Got my hotel booked at Holiday INN. Camera - check. Clothes packed. Got my drinking glass - check.. I have talked a few friends to wear a orange armbands at Transworld to show they are from the forums.(That should be cool. Now I can find them in all of this.) And the girlfriend just bought a cover for her purse to fit in, bless her heart. She is so nice to support me in all of this.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

That was a good idea with the train, Deathtouch. I wish the Amtrak in Peoria would open back up! I hate the drive but will be making it with a few other people which should ease the pain.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sparky_the_spook said:


> That was a good idea with the train, Deathtouch. I wish the Amtrak in Peoria would open back up! I hate the drive but will be making it with a few other people which should ease the pain.


Thanks.

I actually had a hearseclub invite me to ride with them as we did during our Ironstock run. But at the time I already bought the tickets. If I had my choice I would ride with them. YOu can't imagaine all the rubber neckers when you are riding with a convoy of hearses.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


>


Hey, that looks just like the underwear you hung at Ironstock a few years ago (without stains)!


----------



## DeathTouch

Ahhhh, Jeff...And I thought you forgot...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Never Bro....they still smell like sh.......!


----------



## DeathTouch

The best of the best for the best.


----------



## Eric Striffler

This will be my first time ever going to this, or anything like it, so is there anything that I should bring that I might not think of ahead of time?


----------



## DeathTouch

Eric Striffler said:


> This will be my first time ever going to this, or anything like it, so is there anything that I should bring that I might not think of ahead of time?


Check book and or money, camera or video camera or both, YOUR Badges!, good walking shoes, and a drool cup. LOL


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Also might want to bring a backpack or messenger bag to carry your catalogs and stuff in. They give you a bag when you walk in, but I got tired of holding on to it last year.

I'd also eat before going, though they do have a food stand. if I remember correctly the prices were insane.

Also might want to consider a lanyard for your name tag...

And good idea DT on the DROOL CUP! lol
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Also, if you see me, introduce yourself! Here's a picture of myself at the Darkness tour last year. I'll most likely be wearing my beanie cap and a Front Yard Fright shirt!









(I'm the one on the left.)
.


----------



## DeathTouch

Just in case you see me, pic below, I will be wearing a orange Arm band to show that I am approachable. There are a few others doing the same with the arm band, so say hi when you see an orange arm band. I am guessing I will be there early Sat morning maybe. Only if I can get the girlfriend up from Martina Mcbride concert at the Scottrade center down the street when we go on the 26th.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Just arrived at our hotel! We are staying at the Hampton Inn... It's about four blocks away from the convention center! We are going to be heading over there in a little bit!


----------



## DeathTouch

I wonder who this is?


----------



## DarkShadows

Ill be there tomorrow at 10am chillin wearing a DARK SHADOWS shirt. Got the wallet loaded up with $$$ so ill be all good!! Hit me up if anyone notices well be there all day pretty much.


----------

